# Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, Lather and Crystal mini reviews



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

*Auto Finesse Lather*

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Lather (car shampoo)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*



> Lather car shampoo is a highly concentrated formula designed to be tough on dirt and road grime. Whilst gentle on wax and sealant layers, the ultra lubricated, high foaming action minimises the risk of inflicting fine scratches during the wash stage, where the majority of swirl marks are inflicted. Dilutes up to 2000:1 water - solution.


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2007 VW Golf with a microfibre mitt.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Yeah I like it. Nice smell, couldn't put my finger on it but definitely citrus, which (if it does contain citrus oils) should hopefully aid cleaning. Foamed up well with a steady flow of water, rather than a pressure hose in the booked and the suds did dwell on the car, which is certainly useful if you can't remember where you've just washed!

This is the only pic I took (wet hands!) but I would say that in terms of cleaning power, longevity of suds/foam, I think it's very good.


IMG_0395 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

The sample wasn't supplied was any dilution recommendations so I used approx 25ml in 10L of water (approx 1:400) - I ran my hand through the bucket and to be quite honest it didn't feel particularly slick. I do live in a very hard water area and I would imagine if I tried to dilute this down to 1:2000 it may not be effective. AF's site does suggest 2-4 caps to a bucket of unspecified volume. I would personally suggest that somewhere between 1:250 and 1:400 would give good results. The cleaning power is certainly very good.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Pros: good cleaning power; nice smell; foams/suds well and suds last too; nice brand image
Cons: not sure it's as slick as some shampoos, but if your pre-wash routine is good and you wash with 2BM and a safe mitt/sponge of some description, you shouldn't have any issues.

Prices from around £9 for 250ml from assorted retailers or from £11.95 direct from Auto Finesse

NEXT!

*Auto Finesse Rejuvenate*

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Rejuvenate (pre wax cleanser)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*



> Rejuvenate pre wax cleanser is designed to clean and condition paintwork prior to the application of carnauba wax.


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2007 VW Golf.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Strong chemical/solvent smell, which is usually a good sign that it'll be a good cleaner! 
After reading a couple of posts about it, it was noted that Rejuvenate was quite a runny consistency - I actually felt that it was no where near as liquid as Jeff's Prime or P21S (R222) paintwork cleansers, which meant it was much easier to use on a microfibre pad than one of the former. Another good value product, especially in 250ml size. 
After washing I deliberately didn't dry to rear quarter as I wanted to see how Rejuvenate worked on water spots:


IMG_0397 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Spreads easily and works nicely. I spread and worked forwards/backwards as I would with Prime or R222. Easy to work and spreads well too.


IMG_0398 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I was surprised at how much it pulled out of the paint on a car that had been clayed and polished in the last 4 months.
After one blob of Rejuvenate on a microfibre pad, worked in until nearly clear, it buffed easily to leave this:


IMG_0401 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

That's a very nice finish to add a layer of wax too and I was quite happy with that. I have yet to try it with a rotary and on a flat panel and would like to see if the overall effect can be improved, but thumbs up.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

I think the last pic speaks for itself really, but:

Pros: good price, especially in 250ml form. Cost for 500ml is roughly equivalent to Jeff's Prime (although you'll still have to factor in postage cost.
Cons: totally objectively, I really like Prime - more than anything else I've tried (including SRP/FK AIO/R222/etc) but it is VERY impressive nonetheless.

Prices from around £13 for 250ml from assorted retailers or from £23 direct from Auto Finesse. I only tested it on one panel to compare with another cleanser, but I will finish off what I have and use it on my entire car by rotary and I am expecting good things!

AND FINALLY!

*Auto Finesse Crystal*

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Crystal (glass cleaner)

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*



> Crystal glass cleaner is a fast acting non smear solution, that will easily remove dirt and film from all glass, leaving a crystal clear finish.


*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2002 Focus interior windscreen.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Smells very strongly of alcohol rather than vinegar and not unentirely reminiscent of AG Fast Glass. I decanted part of the sample into a very small vapouriser spray bottle. I suspect it was the type of spray I used, but I felt one squirt didn't go far. Also, most likely due to the alcohol content, it seemed to evaporate quite quickly. However, the cleaning power was very good. Sorry for terrible pics but:

Small area misted with Crystal


IMG_0413 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

I generally spray straight onto the windscreen and then buff with a microfibre glass cleaning pad. My windscreen, I am ashamed to admit, was VERY dirty:


IMG_0412 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

No after pic as the outside really needs a clean as well and a photo would have made it look equally as dirty!! Crystal does exactly what it says - it doesn't smear and it cleans very well indeed. I normally use AG Fast Glass and haven't found any reason to change something else, until now. Good work AF!

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

Because it's good and I think I will get some. So there.
It's not as cheap as 3M or AG Fast Glass, but it's certainly better than AG FG and it's probably more economical to use than the 3M cleaner due to the way the 3M is dispensed. 
It's also much cheaper than Swissvax Crystal and, although I haven't used the latter, it does look remarkably similar.


----------

